# NAD Toneking Royalist



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

After looking for an amp for the last few months, I finally made my decision and ordered a Toneking Royalist 15 Combo from Charles at Electric Mojo Guitars. The amp arrived today! Since I live in NB, I didn't have the opportunity to try it out and made my decision based on youtube videos and forum reviews. I gotta say, I was blown away! This amp is everything I was expecting and more! Pure classic Marshall tones from JTM45 to Plexi in a grab n' go combo. I wasn't sure if 15 watts would be enough headroom since my Reinhardt 18 doesn't offer much for cleans at gigging volume (amazing amp too, btw) but that won't be an issue with this amp, it's a loud 15 watts! The attenuator works really well too, it's very easy to get a great tone at a volume you can talk over and for late night recording you can bypass the speaker and go direct out. I couldn't be happier! Thanks Charles!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a gorgeous amp! Congrats!

Also, Charles at Electric Mojo Guitars is such a great guy to deal with.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool look--enjoy the amp!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Beauty! Those Tone Kings are awesome. As for ElectricMojoGuitars....if Charles sells it, that's where I buy it. Nothing but the best service!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great looking unit, congrats!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats! Nice looking amplifier.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats. They're definitely attractive.

I would love to hear a sample at low volumes. I don't recall seeing any on the tube when I was on the hunt for my marshally amp.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats. A beautiful looking and sounding amp. I have GAS for a Tone King Imperial MkII myself but unfortunately the bank account does not agree.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool amps!
Congrats!


I'm curious, what's is that pedalboard? a pedaltrain jr? seems to be perctly sized.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's a pedaltrain jr. I did a major downsizing last year. I sized it on their website.

adcandour - I'll try to get some samples done up soon


----------

